# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Dryer vent / duct

## OBBob

Hi All 
Ive just re-hung our dryer in a new laundry and want to vent it outside. I did this previously using the slim vent kit that came with it (similar to that in the first image below). However, that adaptor will only vent to the right hand side (due to the length) and now I need it to go across to the left side. The F&P extended kit (also shown below) will do it  but at $100 it seems quite a lot for what is essentially a bit of rectangular (hopefully fire-resistant) duct. 
Just wondering if anyone has any niftier ideas (I can't be the first person to have come up against this issue)?  
Cheers.

----------


## OBBob

Ha ha ... clearly I am the first person to face the issue.  :Smilie:  
Anyway, I think I have found the way forward. My friendly heater ducting supplier stocks fire-retardant low profile ducting (it never occurred to me to ask them ... oops). It looks like a better, more versatile and cost effective option.     Poly Low Profile Duct

----------


## David.Elliott

I figured it was all a bit too hard so got SWMBO to go get a condensing dryer. 
A win-win. 
She got to spend money...to satisfy that deep primeval need they have....tick
Another job I did not have to do...tick.

----------


## OBBob

ha ha ... thanks for your input David (I'll file it).  :Smilie:

----------


## goldie1

> Ha ha ... clearly I am the first person to face the issue.  
> Anyway, I think I have found the way forward. My friendly heater ducting supplier stocks fire-retardant low profile ducting (it never occurred to me to ask them ... oops). It looks like a better, more versatile and cost effective option.     Poly Low Profile Duct

  Thanks for that Bob you just ticked something of my to do list

----------


## FrodoOne

> Hi All 
> Ive just re-hung our dryer in a new laundry and want to vent it outside. I did this previously using the slim vent kit that came with it (similar to that in the first image below). However, that adaptor will only vent to the right hand side (due to the length) and now I need it to go across to the left side. The F&P extended kit (also shown below) will do it  but at $100 it seems quite a lot for what is essentially a bit of rectangular (hopefully fire-resistant) duct. 
> Just wondering if anyone has any niftier ideas (I can't be the first person to have come up against this issue)?  
> Cheers.

  I suggest that you check out DEFLECTO ducting.  This is obtainable at  
Stokes Appliance Parts  24 Palmerston Road West RINGWOOD VIC 3134 AUSTRALIA Phone: 1800 333 191  http://www.stokesap.com.au/ 
Since you are in Melbourne, it would be best if you went there and had a look at what they have.  You can buy kits or individual pieces. 
I bought a corner kit to vent a F & P dryer to the outside wall on its left.
It was, admittedly, somewhat expensive for what it is and I still have a few bits of rectangular plastic duct left over, if you wish to use them.  I also have a long length of circular expanding flexible tubing for connecting through the wall to the outside louvers - I used only about 150 mm.
This expanding ducting is admittedly NOT fire-proof BUT there is only 150 mm used and it is well away from the dryer itself, has not had any problems and only a very small amount of lint has collected at the outlet vent louvers - not in the tubing - over the last four years.

----------


## OBBob

Thanks Frodo ... I might try to take a look. The duct I posted above is actually quite large,  so I'm reconsidering my options.

----------


## FrodoOne

> Thanks Frodo ... I might try to take a look. The duct I posted above is actually quite large,  so I'm reconsidering my options.

     What you posted is probably that intended for venting Range Hoods - which "Stockes" also have. 
 I have also used this (for that purpose), for venting a Range Hood, up through a wall cavity between the joists and then up through a roof - interconnecting via adapters and circular aluminium flexible ducting. (The house was undergoing extensive renovations so the plaster in the backing room could be cut and repaired.) 
I have also used it for venting another Range Hood horizontally along the top of a set of cupboards and out through a wall. 
 This is much less visible than a vertical pipe would have been between the top of these cupboards and the ceiling, since installing in the wall cavity would have been awkward in this latter case and there was limited space to work in the ceiling!  (Part of the latter ducting IS visible, but only from 3 metres or more away.  However, it is painted the same colour as the wall behind and is barely noticeable unless it is pointed out - and people 'never' look up!)

----------


## ChocDog

Good work lads. I was about to start tracking down rangehood ducting (smooth - not fluted) this week cause the supplier I was going to use (www.ezyvent.com.au/) seems to have gone under. Now I have a couple of mobs to look at. Cheers guys.

----------


## OBBob

> Good work lads. I was about to start tracking down rangehood ducting (smooth - not fluted) this week cause the supplier I was going to use (www.ezyvent.com.au/) seems to have gone under. Now I have a couple of mobs to look at. Cheers guys.

  Probably too late for you ChocDog ... but it didn't work out for my dryer for a variety of reasons. Anyway ... just got to the rangehood and went to Westaflex but (regardless of what they told me on the phone) they don't actually have any in stock and won't for months. Thus, I had to look around and found FanTech (they call it FlatPack duct) ... brilliant service ... I ordered at 9am this morning and received it a 1pm.  :Smilie:

----------


## ChocDog

Cheers mate. I ended up using the fluted stuff the carry everywhere (Bunnings, Reece, etc). Its no where near as quiet as I would have hoped, but needed a solution and to move on. Dont know whats going on with that Ezyvent mob.

----------

